# Shaved Pooch Depressed



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm new here and I read quite a few posts, and I must say they are very informing and that I'm glad I found this site. Anyway I recently got my dog Buddy and had to shave him because he was so matted. I think he's a little depressed and I don't know what to do to cheer him. Anyone got any idea's?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

treats are always good! :w00t: 
he'll get used to the cut, until then just give him some love. i’m sure he'll appreciate that.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Did he have a bad experience at the groomers? Hopefully he'll get used to his nice, cooler cut soon! The hair really does grow fast, so he'll look more like himself in no time.


----------



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah he did have a bad experience at the groomers, he was really afraid and flighty. They had to sedate him to cut his hair in peace..


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aw poor little boy. Maybe you should try grooming him at home from now on, to ease his anxiety from the groomer. I mean, it's also great to brush him every day once his coat gets a little longer and keep LOTS of treats around (and hugs and kisses) so that he starts associating the clippers/brushes/combs with good stuff--treats, kisses, love from mommy. He looks REALLLLLLLY adorable in your siggy, so the only advice I can give you is to give him extra love and kissies to ease him into getting used to his new haircut


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Yeah he did have a bad experience at the groomers, he was really afraid and flighty. They had to sedate him to cut his hair in peace..[/B]


I hate to say it, but he's not depressed because his hair is short, it is most likely from the traumatic experience at the groomer. I hope those are your words 'to cut his hair in peace' and not what they told you. Because if they said that? Well, I'd be damage bound if it were me. What exactly did they use to sedate him?

I agree with Andrea that you might want to consider trying to groom him at home. Have you tried taking him someplace since his grooming? If you take him on an outing, make sure it's a fun one! With lots of treats and nothing scary. 

Good luck!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

awww poor little guy. I hope he feels better.It will grow back fast and nice and then just keep up with it.
I feel so bad he may have had a bad experience.. I hope he will be ok next time..
ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Buddy looks like a sweet little guy. How old is he?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww poor little guy :grouphug: I would just groom him at home in future, I certainly wouldn't like to think my groomer sedated my boys, I wouldn't like that at all, did they ask your permission first? I would want to know what they gave him too, that could be why he is acting depressed.
I would just spoil Buddy, love on him and pamper him to reassure him that all is ok, lots of his favorite things to cheer him up. One good thing is his hair will grow back quickly, both my boys love their hair kept short :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

First of all, welcome to Spoiled Maltese!

I'm sorry Buddy had a bad experience with the groomer, it's a shame because they need so much grooming!!! My two malts go to a regular groomer, but I also have a rescued Yorkie who has many issues, so I take him to a groomer who only works on one dog at a time. There are no other dogs there - she does him start to finish and the atmosphere is much calmer for him and she knows his story. Perhaps you could look for someone like that to do his grooming if you're not wanting to do it yourself.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Max went thru this a month or so ago.

He was soooooooooo depressed, almost like he was ashamed of his look, hardly made eye contact - walked around like a cat most of the day.

But as his hair grew back he is much happier now, I think he had a bad experience at the new groomers I took him to, even though the place was a great concept and really really cool - he must have hated being there.

Anyway he is back to his silly self.

I hope your baby will be happy and bouncy really soon.

Lots of love, treats and kisses go a long way.

Good luck

Here is Max's post

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=25008&hl=


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

There are some travelling groomers around, that might be the ticket for you. They come to your house and groom your dog right there. Less stress, and you're around to watch!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awww he's probably feeling naked and strange, but he'll get used to it and be just fine. :grouphug: He needs some special attention to take his mind off it. Treats and play some ball are always good distractions.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My havanese had to be shaved last weekend. He is two and it was the first time he'd ever been cut so short. He was traumatized too. He hid under under the couch cushions.

Anyway I put a light weight sweatshirt on him and he's been fine since then. I think he was just embarrassed walking aroung nekked.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

> awww poor little guy. I hope he feels better.It will grow back fast and nice and then just keep up with it.
> I feel so bad he may have had a bad experience.. I hope he will be ok next time..
> ANDREA :grouphug:[/B]


He recently turned two, and I'm glad to say that he has started acting like his own self now!! I'm so happy because I was reallly worried I guess he just had to get some time to get over it. Thanks to all of you who replied, you really helped a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If he's not use to being bathed, and was with a groomer, who is not use to dealing with it, then I'm sure it's that, and not the cut. Give him several, short, brushes throughout the day, and bathe him yourself for awhile. Get him use to it for the next time, then find another groomer.

Mine love a short cut!! I can tell they feel so much more comfortable. Especially if they were matted.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The very first time I had all of Paris' hair cut off she was PI$$ED at me! I would try to sit next to her on the couch and she would jump off that one and go sit on the other couch. I moved over there and she jumped off that one and went back to the other couch. I gave her her space and she was fine with me the next day. I guess I hurt her feelings by cutting all of her hair off.


----------



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

> The very first time I had all of Paris' hair cut off she was PI$$ED at me! I would try to sit next to her on the couch and she would jump off that one and go sit on the other couch. I moved over there and she jumped off that one and went back to the other couch. I gave her her space and she was fine with me the next day. I guess I hurt her feelings by cutting all of her hair off.[/B]



I think that's how Buddy felt too.. he wasn't necessarily moving away from me as much as clinging to me. He never wanted to leave my sight. But I'm so happy that he's ok now. He was really freaked about it, but the thing is he has been groomed several times before but I guess it's just the groomer's fault. He never usually had that problem...


----------

